# Vi do un annuncio



## passante (1 Marzo 2017)

aspettiamo una bambina. nasce ad agosto


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2017)

passante ha detto:


> aspettiamo una bambina. nasce ad agosto


Spiega subito bene...
Intanto congratulazioni


----------



## passante (1 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiega subito bene...
> Intanto congratulazioni



e niente... ho detto tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2017)

passante ha detto:


> aspettiamo una bambina. nasce ad agosto


Complimenti vivissimi !!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2017)

passante ha detto:


> e niente... ho detto tutto.


Uffa 
Sono davvero contenta per voi


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

passante ha detto:


> aspettiamo una bambina. nasce ad agosto


Davvero?
Avevi detto che non ti interessava... che bello! 
:abbraccio:


----------



## passante (2 Marzo 2017)

verissimo, dicevo anche di non essere favorevole :blank: ma invece... negli ultimi due anni, e particolarmente l anno scorso, ho conosciuto tanta gente, tante famiglie, figli ormai grandi, soprattutto all-estero, con cui ho parlato... e ho cambiato modo di guardare la cosa. grazie per gli auguri a tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2017)

passante ha detto:


> verissimo, dicevo anche di non essere favorevole :blank: ma invece... negli ultimi due anni, e particolarmente l anno scorso, ho conosciuto tanta gente, tante famiglie, figli ormai grandi, soprattutto all-estero, con cui ho parlato... e ho cambiato modo di guardare la cosa. grazie per gli auguri a tutti


I figli sono una gioia...bravi !!!!!


----------



## ologramma (2 Marzo 2017)

passante ha detto:


> verissimo, dicevo anche di non essere favorevole :blank: ma invece... negli ultimi due anni, e particolarmente l anno scorso, ho conosciuto tanta gente, tante famiglie, figli ormai grandi, soprattutto all-estero, con cui ho parlato... e ho cambiato modo di guardare la cosa. grazie per gli auguri a tutti


.
contentissimo non amo la polemica che ha suscitato la sentenza che se ne parla molto , ma mi spiegate (non tu) ma la gente comune che cosa possa succedere se due persone , in questo caso maschi desiderano avere figli ed essere tutelati?
Quanti saranno che ci pensano di farlo in Italia? Diciamo una cifra ma che comporta di danno?
Cambierebbe la sostanza dei nostri valori?
NO perché si lascia la libertà di scelta ma con tutela dei diritti di tutti sempre detto che la chiesa è stato un freno per l'Italia vedete che casino armano quando gli si tocca un privilegio?


----------



## Tradito? (2 Marzo 2017)

Auguri passante!


----------



## passante (2 Marzo 2017)

Grazie


----------

